# Airport pick-up



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

A guy is sitting in the bar in departures at a busy airport.

A beautiful woman walks in and sits down at the table next to him.

He decides because she's got a uniform on, she's probably an off-duty
flight attendant.

So he decides to have a go at picking her up by identifying the airline
she flies for, thereby impressing her greatly.

He leans across to her and says the Delta Airlines motto

'We love to fly and it shows'.

The woman looks at him blankly. He sits back and thinks up another line.

He leans forward again and delivers the Air France motto:

'Winning the hearts of the world'.

Again she just stares at him with a slightly puzzled look on her face.

Undeterred, he tries again, this time saying the Malaysian Airlines motto:

'Going beyond expectations'.

The woman looks at him sternly and says 'What the f*** do you want?'

'Ah!' he says, sitting back with a smile on his face - 'Ryanair'


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------

